# New Chaos Models from Warhammer Forge



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

So FW is comming out with all sorts of wonderful fantasy stuff, it is making me think of getting back into fantasy. I mean who wouldn't want a Toad Dragon http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/TAMURKHAN-ON-TOAD-DRAGON.html


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

hmmm tasty.
bet the tongues already broken when it turns up....stupid resin -.-


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Is anyone else EXHAUSTED from seeing all these fucking nurgle models? Seriously overdone.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Is anyone else EXHAUSTED from seeing all these fucking nurgle models? Seriously overdone.


Nurgle is good, but I agree it is overdone. Tzeentch and Slaanesh is rare.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

I have seen some rumors that they will be doing some Tzeentch and Slaanesh, but I’m not sure if it will be for 40k or Fantasy


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> Is anyone else EXHAUSTED from seeing all these fucking nurgle models? Seriously overdone.


Yeah, but it is a great looking model, regardless of faction.

What about the Mage that they put out as well?

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SAYL-THE-FAITHLESS-AND-NIGHTMAW.html

I mean Sayl the Faithless? the names a little meh (A faithless Chaos Warrior? What?) but the model is pretty sexy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

<-- Is really starting to hate nurgle (They are the new UM's of chaos)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Models are good enough.

But now I hope everyone can see why GW don't let the FW team write any 'legitimate' rules.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

<--- sees Orochi's point.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> <-- Is really starting to hate nurgle (They are the new UM's of chaos)


Seriously. They've conquered every section of force org that uses marks. Now we have TRAITOR NURGS and FANTASY NURGS and all ten thousand tons of warp-spawned shit that these companies make. Nurgle is fine. When in moderation.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.

Nurgle's fucking shit, why can't we have our Khorne Sorcerors and Tzeentch Dragon Ogre's and Malal Screamers in the book dedicated to Nurgle?

WHY WHY WHY?

Although wondering exactly where Forge World rules are worse than GW rules, I wonder how you get that?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Although wondering exactly where Forge World rules are worse than GW rules, I wonder how you get that?


Especially since they keep letting Matt Ward and the IG/Nid guy keep writing books. These guys are just fucking bad at their job.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To be fair to Mat, although he's fucking dead to me concerning Fantasy; and his fluff is horrendous (BESTEST BESTEST JIMWAG BESTEST BESTED SPLURGEEE PURITYY AND HONAAARRR), and his inability to write a completely comprehensive ruleset (leaving it to those monkeys who were too retarded to make it into a Codex Design Team to fuck up the rules in an FAQ, their clarifications also being in direct disregard to both common sense and the BRB on occasion), his rules aren't that bad. Grey Knights and Marines aren't that all powerful, they're of moderate strength, fucking up two armies (well, one build of the Nids anyway) which are shit already; especially compared to BA, Tau, SW and IG.

Crudass, Kelly, Troke, Ward and that fella who wrote Skaven still need hanging by the nadgers though.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, used to be that FW rules were just over the top. Now with the latest efforts(?) of the GW team maybe it ain't neccessarily so. (hey, that last would make a great song lyric! oh, already been done. Drat!)


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I would posit that of all the four Chaos Gods, Slaanesh is the most neglected.

<whining>
Forge World makes one Greater Daemon, two sets of vehicle doors, one dreadnought, and... well crap, that's it. That is the entire extent of Slaanesh-specific models that they make.
Tzeench isn't really much better off, either.

Looking at GW official models, Slaanesh gets one Lord, an upgrade pack for standard Tactical marines consisting of a few heads and weapons, or just the weapons if bought separately, and the shoulder pads and icons packs that everyone gets.

Not to mention Slaanesh has the weakest Daemons and the least useful Mark, all around.

It's like someone at GW just doesn't like us.
</whining>


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

what? 25 points for a fearless marine with a bolter that can fire 2 shots at 24" and I5 isn't wonderful?

Wait. What? Grey knights pay 25 points for a marine with ATSKNF, a bolter that can fire 2 shots at 24", an I6 power weapon and the choice to activate a psykic power to either turn a units worth of attacks into force weapons OR make them S5 as well as I6?

Shit.

Oh but wait! If they deploy within 7" of their table edge & on turn one you cause them to take a panic check that they fail on Ld 9 (10?) and then roll an average 2D6 their gone? Well that certainly balances it out. But if that doesn't surely the fact that when we stand still we can fire *3* bolter shots up to 24" balances the rest of that shit out right? Surely!

[/sarcam]


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

clever handle said:


> what? 25 points for a fearless marine with a bolter that can fire 2 shots at 24" and I5 isn't wonderful?


Short answer: yes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoo 40K! Go yeah!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I know mentioning the 40K stuff in a thread in the Fantasy forum is a little off, but I figured I should total up everything for both systems, just to be fair.

(That and I forgot which forum I was in...)


----------

